# The English Way



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Why they take so long to repair the roads?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

You forgot the Politically Correct Adviser, but there would be ten of those.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Not PC or Health and Safety

They forgot to add Interpreter!!!!!

Ian


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

And for each one of those there's a manager, managing the manager!!

Johnny F


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What about the trauma counsellor standing by in case one of the managers snags a fingernail. 8O


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Those guys look similar to the one working on High Street, Glossop. Here though, multiply the excavation holes & men, at least six times over.


----------

